# betsey johnson



## mel0622 (Feb 2, 2006)

does anyone like her clothes? i just bought a dress there and oh my gosh they're so expensive! i dunno if i should return it or not. lol.

the sales ladies there were so nice. they let my try on a whole bunch of dresses they were like playing dress up w/ me haha w/ the dresses, sweaters (like this http://www.betseyjohnson.com/shop/sh...1500&Cid=1008), shoes, & jewelery. i got the cheapest dress which was 211 (w/o tax yet)!! its cute and i like it but its just a lot for a dress!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betsy Johnson*

I love Betsy Johnson, started wearing her dresses when I was about 20, I can't wear them now because I'm no longer fit for them If you decide to keep it, Enjoy it!
P.S. When they have sales, the prices are great.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 2, 2006)

I lovee her. Her dresses are so cute and fun!!


----------



## User34 (Feb 2, 2006)

I never went into the store but today I passed by it in the mall and saw this one dress I would love to have for spring/summer. It was light beige with some typre of ruffle at the bottom.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 3, 2006)

so this is the dress i bought...







what do u guys think?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 3, 2006)

aww i love it on you! i would love to see that with some silver metallic ballet flats.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes her dresses are so expensive but so so CUTE!. like the one you are wearing I love it, even though its expensive betsey johnson dresses are worth it.  VERY CUTE! i wish I had a betsey johnson close by.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 3, 2006)

my mom freaked out when i told her how much it was lol. and i asked my bro if he thought it was cute he said i looked like snow white haha.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 3, 2006)

you look adorable! absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 def worth it.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Feb 12, 2006)

Im loving the dress!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 13, 2006)

That's such a cute dress! I love Betsey Johnson. The boutique in Boston is a wicked cute little pink store.


----------

